# Thanksgiving Forecast



## Meanderer (Nov 22, 2014)

View attachment 11336
Turkeys will finish thawing Thanksgiving morning, then warm in the oven to a high near 190 in the afternoon. The kitchen will turn hot and humid, and if you bother the cook, be ready for a severe squall or a cold shoulder.

During the late afternoon and early evening hours, the cold front of a knife will slice through the turkey and cause it to accumulate 1-2 inches on plates. Mashed potatoes will drift across one side while cranberry sauce creates slippery spots on the other, especially if it mixes in as you turn to the green bean casserole. Please pass the gravy.

A weight watch has been issued for the entire area and we expect intervals of indigestion, with increasing stuffiness around the beltway. During the evening the turkey will diminish and taper off to leftovers and drop to a low of 34 in the refrigerator.

Looking ahead to Friday and Saturday: high pressure to eat sandwiches; flurries of leftovers can be expected both days with a 50% chance of scattered soup during the midday hours. We expect a warming trend based on where soup develops.
View attachment 11335


----------



## ronaldj (Nov 22, 2014)

cute and well written...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Twixie (Nov 22, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> View attachment 11336
> Turkeys will finish thawing Thanksgiving morning, then warm in the oven to a high near 190 in the afternoon. The kitchen will turn hot and humid, and if you bother the cook, be ready for a severe squall or a cold shoulder.
> 
> During the late afternoon and early evening hours, the cold front of a knife will slice through the turkey and cause it to accumulate 1-2 inches on plates. Mashed potatoes will drift across one side while cranberry sauce creates slippery spots on the other, especially if it mixes in as you turn to the green bean casserole. Please pass the gravy.
> ...



There are always problems on how to get rid of left over turkey..good job ostriches didn't catch on..


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 22, 2014)

Twixie said:


> There are always problems on how to get rid of left over turkey..good job ostriches didn't catch on..


....a real paradigm shift!


----------



## Twixie (Nov 22, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> ....a real paradigm shift!



Do you mean an Ostrich is not only for Thanksgiving...You will be eating it for 3 months afterwards?...


----------



## Laurie (Nov 22, 2014)

A different experience when some A American friends invited us to Thanksgiving some years ago (Iwe are aware how unusual this is, and what a privilege it was).

A warm front passed through as soon as we entered the door, and long bright and sunny periods persisted throughout the day.

Towards evening things became quieter, and visibility was reduced, with fog forming in parts.

It was forty odd years ago, in England, and one of the brightest memories of my forty tear stint that is with me yet.

I hope you all have a great time, and when I say I'll (we'll) be thinking of you, we mean it!


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 23, 2014)

View attachment 11371


----------



## Bullie76 (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm already feasting on turkey. A friend was smoking some turkey breast for a church sale so I bought one. Pretty darn good too. Guess I will have to eat something else on Thanksgiving.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 23, 2014)




----------

